# Couple Of Vintage Swiss



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I happened across these freebies the other day. Never heard of the make, but they are Swiss. They've seen very little use and seem to keep reasonable time. One gains and one loses a bit, but I haven't bothered with any tweaking.

The movements are cheap and simple one-jewel jobs, possibly pin lever. The one on the left's chrono function doesn't seem to work - it stops the watch. Anyway they'll end up being disposed of on ebay, next year probably.

Just wondered if anyone has come across the marques SuperRoma and Globa Sport before?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have had a Superroma myself in the past a lot of different makers seemed to use that case and movement , sometimes with the crown at 4 o clock, apart from super roma ive had Lucerne, Luis Frey, Timemaster and Trafalgar came across another at the bootsale saturday and knew from the case what would be inside but as it was not working and they wanted daft money i left it alone , but that was a different name again, began with an A if i remember correctly.

I like the chrono if you do decide to flip it

cheers

Andy


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had a Globa sport in the past, but it was a much older version of yours, it looked 1950's in a plated dress style case and didn't have a bezel. They're not a true chrono, but they look the part.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As already said the chrono function is very basic (i.e. the buttons hack the whole movt so not much good as a stopwatch & a time keeper) but they don't look bad & with mine the world time bezel is really useful if you need to know the time in Noumea or Reunion


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

The one in the left has got an interesting dial, I must say.

Unfortunately I am not really familiar with any. But they look pretty cool ! :afro:

Funny enough, if the world time function was within the dial would be worth 10x more I reckon.

I love world time watches. Can't wait to get my hands in one.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> I like the chrono if you do decide to flip it
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


I'm not a fan of either watch, so PM me by all means.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got an identical super roamer plus some other Roma always see them at boot sales for a few quid so just can't leave them.


----------

